# Famous Ghost Stories With Scary Sounds!



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

When it comes to 70's Halloween/Horror LPs YES this one IS one of the classics. Anyone who is a serious collector of the genre should include this in their list of must haves. To me it is right up there with the Haunted House Company and the Troll Records Halloween spoken word recordings. All of which are highly sought after by halloween record collectors. I still feel that the definitive halloween music blog is *Scar Stuff* as far as background and quality information about Halloween recordings.


----------



## Grimsley (Aug 14, 2010)

Do any of you have this in MP3?


----------



## CedarStreetFilmsUSA (Sep 30, 2011)

I would just take this link and paste it to a converter site like http://www.youtube-mp3.org/ or some other YouTube to Mp3 coverter site and make your own CD!


----------



## the_grim (Sep 16, 2012)

Grimsley said:


> Do any of you have this in MP3?


I've mirrored this record at my website. It's really well made with some classic ghost stories. Enjoy!

http://thescary.com/2012/09/18/famous-ghost-stories-with-scary-sounds-1975/


----------



## georgekillian (Jul 7, 2009)

One of my first records; a classic from the Golden Age of Halloween LPs. That's for sharing it. I'm still hoping it'll be released again someday (I look at all that crappy Halloween stuff on Itunes & can't figure out why the great 70s albums aren't re-released or redone).


----------



## CedarStreetFilmsUSA (Sep 30, 2011)

Not that I don't enjoy Midnight Syndicate and other modern CDs, but there's a special something...I just love it.


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

I love that Haunted Gold Mine story with the narrator chased by the ghost..."Git up on the wagon!!" and you can hear the voice behind you, making weird grunts and growls.


----------

